
The tech guru who spent $250,000 trying to live for ever - CraneWorm
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/21/extreme-biohacking-tech-guru-who-spent-250000-trying-to-live-for-ever-serge-faguet
======
jacquesm
I guess he failed the intelligence test after all. Most of what I read there
can be summarized as 'person with a little money is losing it'. This is not
rare at all by the way, quite a few people who come into some money end up
with the ultimate fear: losing it all. And if you continue to spend your money
on expensive stuff you don't need you will most likely end up back where you
started in a while.

This is a pretty sad story and the person underneath it has my pity, not my
envy.

